

Arguing on the internet suck - my new startup ArgueX fix the problems - Charuru
http://arguex.com/

======
lhorie
Initial thoughts:

\- show me some functionality or it didn't happen

\- no examples of how it works?

\- generally hostile atmosphere (you're priming with words like "sucks" and
"argue", which are negative) - doesn't look fun

~~~
Charuru
Thanks.

You can try joining the beta, we'll let you know when it is available.

It's a little unfortunate that the term argument is perceived so negatively.
It is the formal term though.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument>

These types of arguments are by nature combative and adversarial, and won't
work for Dale Carnegie following people who want to network and make friends.
It's designed for people who are interested in logic and truth and
understanding as opposed to a fun social interaction.

It is about more effective and less frustrating arguments. If you come from
the perspective of, arguments are bad in general and you shouldn't argue,
perhaps it's because of how terribly it has worked in the past? Sign up, and
perhaps it'll change your mind.

------
limmeau
I don't get it. Is this a forum with special rules prohibiting advanced
rhetoric, or a natural-language processing tool, or a rationalist movement?

~~~
Charuru
It's not a forum and it's not a movement(yet?). It's a web platform designed
for 1 on 1 debates with spectators as well as argument presentation. But it
combines rules and simple natural language processing.

For example, one of the rules is, when presenting an argument, you cannot ask
a question. We try to check for questions in your argument and warn you
against them.

